# MSI- Mainboard



## generalgodlike (6. Februar 2003)

Ich habe das brand neue MSI KT4 Ultra. Wenn ich Warcraft spielen will hängt mein PC sich immer wieder auf. Ich habe es darauf zurück geschlossen, dass es am mainboard liegt!!!

Kann mir einer Helfen wie ich diesen feheler wech bekomme???


cu generalgodlike


----------



## Christoph (6. Februar 2003)

> Ich habe es darauf zurück geschlossen, dass es am mainboard liegt!!!



woher weiss man das?


----------



## generalgodlike (6. Februar 2003)

Ich habe diese sachen nicht ausgebaut sondern über eine Fliegende Verdrahtung die einzelnen Teile getestet.

Somit kam ich darauf das das Mainboard nicht mit Warcraft kompatiebel ist


----------



## RavenHawk (12. Februar 2003)

Mhhhh ich würd mal sagen, dass du dir den neuen patch 1.5 runterläds!
Da wurde nämlich dieser fehler behoben 

PS.: Sag mal bidde ob das bei dir jetzt auch geht!!!


----------



## generalgodlike (13. Februar 2003)

Jau geil RavenHawk!
Jetzt geht der shit wieder!

Vielen Dank!

Cu generalgodlike


----------



## Christoph (13. Februar 2003)

> Also, du musst dir deinen PC wie einen Menschlichen Körper vorstellen.


danke für die kompetente Erklärung


----------



## RavenHawk (13. Februar 2003)

Kein Problem  
cu Raven


----------

